# Cichlid Compatability Chart



## ZachDees (Jun 28, 2008)

I Just found this and thought i could make use of it showing you all on the forums


----------



## kingpoiuy (Jun 9, 2008)

Hey, cool! :thumb:


----------



## ZachDees (Jun 28, 2008)

Isnt it though


----------



## ZachDees (Jun 28, 2008)

I Find it Very helpfull it worked for me

i found more fish for my aquariuim from this


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Take it and throw it in the garbage. It is often as wrong as it is right.


----------



## Joea (May 25, 2004)

This chart has been posted a few times on the discussion boards. While there are some basic combinations that _may _work, there are many other factors to take into consideration before using the suggestions of this chart. Most notably is that the chart only uses genus' and not species, which can be very misleading.

It's also outdated.


----------



## ZachDees (Jun 28, 2008)

G Thanks i Was only trying to help people and you come downon me with Naughty Sayings Jeez


----------



## kingpoiuy (Jun 9, 2008)

Eh, don't worry the chart might not be perfect but it's a good place to start IMO. Research is always critical and you should never take your opinion from one source.


----------



## ZachDees (Jun 28, 2008)

Thanks  Yea i wont always take fogelhunds opinion not this time

He Expects everything to be perfect when he sees my post's


----------



## under_control (Jan 9, 2008)

Dude, he said it was garbage because it is. If you use that to choose your fish you might as well pick out 30 names, throw them in a hat, and pull out 10 expecting them to work.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

ZachDees said:


> Thanks  Yea i wont always take fogelhunds opinion not this time
> 
> He Expects everything to be perfect when he sees my post's


Don't take it personally, when resources, or information isn't correct, I will point it out, it has nothing to do with you.

The fact that it makes sweeping generalizations based upon Genus makes it useless in my opinion. The wide range of behaviours and needs within certain Genus is the issue.

Next, things aren't so easy as simply saying that fish A and fish B are compatible. What might work in a 180 gallon aquarium, may not work in a 30 gallon aquarium, but there are no allowances, or notations regarding this.

How about Neolamprologus (other)? Neolamprologus buescheri is claimed to be compatible with Cyphotilapia frontosa. Of course, buescheri females don't reach 3", and frontosas over 12".... A frontosa easily eats a buescheri... yup, that's a good recommendation for compatibility.

How about a Neolamprologus chrystii? It's compatible with many things according to this chart... Aulonocara, Labidochromis, Julidochromis.... etc. I can guarantee you, that if a 6-8" pair of Neolamprologus chrystii spawn in a tank, that is less than 5ft long, pretty much every one of this fish it is apparently compatible with, is going to end up dead. They are one of the most aggressive Africans during spawning...

Aulonocara apparently is compatible with Neolamprologus "fairy types". So a pair of N. pulcher will coexist with A. maylandi in anything less than a four foot tank? :lol: Even a four foot tank is unlikely.

But, on the flip side, Pseudotropheus acei is not compatible with any Aulonocara. :-?

The list of fish where this chart is wrong, could go on for pages, with exceptions, and clauses and.... but hey, if you want to use something that is that full of errors... go at it. :thumb:


----------



## ZachDees (Jun 28, 2008)

lol no ill stick to forum advise lol


----------



## Dave (Feb 9, 2003)

ZachDees said:


> lol no ill stick to forum advise lol


I wouldn't sweat it ZachDees. You actually did new members a services. They will see this thread and realize that the chart is not a reliable source of information. :thumb:


----------

